# LOG-IN GLITCH?



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2013)

After I logged in and got the "Thank you for logging in" screen, I clicked on the Forum button but this popped up. Never happened before. I hit the forum button again and was directed to the forum.







Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2013)

I think there is an issue with the Forum button. It could have been caused by an error in the header of the forum template. Quite often I get a blank screen when hit the button. Usually clicking the Refresh one helps. So it may be the reason. But without of the accessing to the server CP we can do nothing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2013)

.....and I got this message...

Your submission could not be processed because you have logged in since the previous page was loaded.

Please push the back button and reload the previous window.
Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2013)

Damn, Jan's on to us.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just tried to login and a screen opened up and said "Sorry, no matches". I had to hit the forum button twice to get into the forum.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's wait and see if the issue can happen to others. I didn't have any trouble with loggining today.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm on my cellphone at work Wojtek. That might be part of the problem. And if any management is looking in, I'm not on my cellphone at work.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

I see. I think you are right. The script version of the forum doesn't support the mobile soft directly and isn't comptabile fully. So it is the reason for that.


----------



## s1chris (Sep 12, 2013)

Geo is that iOS? I only ever access through iOS and haven't had the sme problems.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2013)

No issues here, but more than likely down to server issues.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Geo is that iOS? I only ever access through iOS and haven't had the sme problems.
> 
> Cheers Chris



Chris, I use my cell all the time when I'm in camp and have only had one other issue a few months ago, the forum wouldn't let me edit a post. I'm suspecting this is a one off problem.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm going to guess that the work being done today may have caused an issue with loggin in with FireFox?

My Internet Explorer is working fine, though I've noticed ads at the head of each thread...most likely a temporary thing, but though I might mention that.

Anyway, trying to login with FireFox gets me some weird stuff...first off, I don't get logged in, it tosses me back to the login header...and I get all sorts of script across the header:


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm going to guess that the work being done today may have caused an issue with loggin in with FireFox?
> 
> My Internet Explorer is working fine, though I've noticed ads at the head of each thread...most likely a temporary thing, but though I might mention that.
> 
> ...



Are you a spammer?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep.. we have decided to sell cars. The first one will be the Fiat 500. Then 5001/2 for taller guys and 1000, 1500 2000 etc.... Finally we may trade in Volkswagen Kübelwagen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Are you a spammer?


Uh....I don't (buy cheapass chinese tennis shoes here) think so, unless (buy cheapass chinese sunglasses here) they've done something (buy a cheapass chinese car here) that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Followed by the FSM Syrena....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep.. initially FSO Syrena later the FSM one. The best one was the Syrena 102 with air brakes instead of wheel brakes...    Also she was known as a chickencatcher.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Uh....I don't (buy cheapass chinese tennis shoes here) think so, unless (buy cheapass chinese sunglasses here) they've done something (buy a cheapass chinese car here) that I'm not aware of.



I miss those guys. When my insomnia kicked in, reporting them gave me something to do.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't forget Heinkel, Messerschmitt or BMW!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Of course I don't. Also the FSM Fiat 126p...


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you, it has been fixed in the code!



GrauGeist said:


> I'm going to guess that the work being done today may have caused an issue with loggin in with FireFox?
> 
> My Internet Explorer is working fine, though I've noticed ads at the head of each thread...most likely a temporary thing, but though I might mention that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

.....and, of course, the classic Renault 4CV!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh yes....  and T-68.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

T-68??


----------



## DonL (Oct 19, 2013)

My absolute dream car.

Alfa Bertone extreme, re-engineered to a 3,3l V6 alfa engine with 270 PS.
It is the ultimate shock to every sales representative car (Audi A6, Mercedes E or BMW 5er) at the left side of a german autobahn.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> T-68??



Yep... the T-68 is two Russian T-34s tied with a steel chain.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll have two then, with '85 turret, thank you very much!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2013)

My pleasure..


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, here's an interesting occurrence...

I have no problems with the login using my IE8.0.6 or my iPad (which OS it is now, God only knows) but when I go to login with my FireFox, it kicks me back saying either the username or the password isn't recognized. It's not consistant, it could be either the password or the username at any given time.

Obviously, my username and password work ok on the other browsers. Don't know if it's an isolated instance or if anyone else is having problems with FireFox or perhaps the server just wants to make me look stupid. If that's the case, I don't need help from the server, I can do that very well all by my self...

Anyway, thought I'd toss that out there as a headsup


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had the problem occasionally as well Dave on Firefox, and knowing full well that I've logged in properly when I get that message, I continue on, hitting either of the two forum buttons or the header and it will still let me continue, logged in.(If what I just typed makes sense to anyone?)

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2013)

Not me, it gives me the "you have used attempt 1 of 5 attempts" banner and a blank login feild.

It's not like it'll detonate my monitor and wipe my drive if I go past warning #5...

Right?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2013)

No, but six months without bacon....


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2013)

ok i will look into the firefox login issue, thanks


----------

